# Jet Li's FEARLESS (2006)



## Starbeast (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## cyrusDCmonster (Oct 28, 2012)

Jet Li is awesome in this.  not just in terms of his fighting style (using hand to hand and various weapons styles from Wu-Shu of which Jet Li is a world champion in) but Li's acting here is fantastic.  many people comment he is wooden but watch this along with a number of his other chinese/hong kong movies, the guy can act and well.


----------



## Riddick (Dec 11, 2012)

Jet Li has always been one of my favourite martial artist actors. His movies are great and his fighting scenes are always awesome. And Fearless was an awesome movie.


----------



## Anne Spackman (Apr 1, 2015)

I will agree that Jet Li is extraordinary.  I saw him in "The Forbidden Kingdom" recently, which also stars Jackie Chan.  I have yet to see "Fearless" but I am thinking of seeing that one next.


----------



## JC Kang (Jan 1, 2016)

After watching Steven Segal and Jean Claude Van Damme for a decade, I was so happy to see Jet Li show us what a real martial arts movie should be.  I was so inspired by his Wong Fei-Hong series, I became an acupuncturist and martial arts teacher!

Fearless has amazing choreography.  What I especially like about it is that the Japanese, always portrayed as one-dimensional villains in Chinese cinema, are more rounded.


----------

